# MKIII 1.8T swap



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

hello all. this is my very first post and need some help with a swap i am doing. i have a 94 Jetta that i have owned since it was only 2 years old. i have loved this car to death and after close to 500,000 miles on an ABA, i have decided to put in something a little bigger, so i want to put in a 1.8T from a 2001 Jetta. i have already aquired this car because it was wrecked, badly. the motor and trans are still intact and all wiring and ECU are good. what i plan on doing is dropping in this motor, putting in a bigger turbo, injectors, custom intercooler piping, standalone, and freshen up some things along with fixing all of those problematic things that the 1.8T are oh so famous for. this will by no means be a race car so the turbo will not be rediculously huge. i will also not be running A/C, but will be running P/S. so now for my questions:
1. what kind of custom work needs to be done to secure the motor and trans inside of a MKIII engine bay?
2. what gauge cluster is needed to run a 1.8T setup in a MKIII?
3. what axles need to be run?
4. what radiator?
5. will running power steering be a problem with the 1.8T pump and the ZF Steering Rack in the MKIII?
if there is any other usefull information regarding the complexity of this swap please let me know. i am all ears for any and all thoughts on this build. TIA


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*

put the ABA rear mount on the 1.8t and bolt in. if you are going standalone you can leave the ABA cluster. You need to change the diff cups to 100mm 02J and your axles will work. Use the ABA rad. The lines for PS should mate up.
Boostin 20v FAQ 
this covers alot too.


_Modified by bonesaw at 2:29 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_put the ABA rear mount on the 1.8t and bolt in. if you are going standalone you can leave the ABA cluster. You need to change the diff cups to 100mm 02J and your axles will work. Use the ABA rad. The lines for PS should mate up.
Boostin 20v FAQ 
this covers alot too.

_Modified by bonesaw at 2:29 PM 12-19-2008_

hmmm, that sounds reletivly simple. what do you mean by "put the ABA rear mount on the 1.8T and bolt it up"?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*

the rear engine mount bracket. that bolts the the subframe. bolt it to the 1.8t and put in the car.


----------



## wolfsburg1.8Tchipped (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*

Ohh nice dude! This is a good project. Look around on here a bit more, there was a guy that did this in a MKIII golf. He did not have a lot of issues. It will fit with some minor mods; if i remember correctly his biggest issue was trying to fit in the radiator and some of his engine accesories. But that thing was sweet man, that light body with the 1.8T will be flying dude.
Do you have the 150hp or the 180hp 1.8T?





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (wolfsburg1.8Tchipped)*

the hoses are a little more difficult with the internal water pump blocks but no big deal. its a fairly simple swap other than wiring/management.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (bonesaw)*

Use a VR6 radiator instead of a 2.0 radiator, as the hoses terminate on the same side of the engine, and you'll not have to cobble hoses together to make them work. You can also use the stock 2.0 front mount as long as the transmission bolts will work (holes and bolts are the same).

Mike


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (Blk95VR6)*

wow, things are really starting to come together with this. does anybody know how much power the 2.0 axles will support?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*

it really depends on how you drive.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_it really depends on how you drive. 

x2
Mike


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_You need to change the diff cups to 100mm 02J and your axles will work.

anybody know where i can get these dif cups?


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*

okay, just looked up some dif cups and had a quick thought. since the 02J 100MM dif cups are needed to run the stock 2.0 ABA axles, would the 2.0 100MM dif cups work or no?


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*

They should. Wow... I knew the answer to something!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (macosxuser)*

they have to be from 02j. They bolt in. The 02a pop in and the trans bolted to the aba are 020. They won't work. Need to get from dealer or from a mk4 tdi or early mk4 2.0


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (bonesaw)*

oh, and to spurt out some good news, started looking at this motor after taking off the manifold and such, come to find out it is the 180HP engine. this came to be by suprise last night and i am as happy as can be right now. not sure that this changes much for what needs to be done to make this thing work, but if there are any, i would like to know.
just thought i would share this news with all. i am just really excited to be getting this build off the ground


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*

so as off right now, i have Patec Holeshot 2 Coilovers, Euro Rad Support with rebar and front bumper, Smoked E-Codes, and thats really it as far as after market. i already have BFI .5 stage motor mounts (somehow my factory ones lasted me over 10 years







). steering rack and the rest of the front assembly is about to come out for cleaning and replacement (i have had a steering fluid leak for a while when the ABA was in, but it was from the rack, not the lines ) so a new one is on order so i can get all of that squared away. A/C deleted out of the car. dash is out, blower motor out, steering column out, and most of the wiring out of the way. at the moment i am going to start cleaning things up. making the wiring a little more user friendly, and then find a nice new home for my standalone system. pretty sure i am going with 034 EFI, but am in the market to explore my options.


_Modified by vw_owner at 6:43 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_oh, and to spurt out some good news, started looking at this motor after taking off the manifold and such, come to find out it is the 180HP engine. this came to be by suprise last night and i am as happy as can be right now. not sure that this changes much for what needs to be done to make this thing work, but if there are any, i would like to know.

There is one thing which would change how you do the swap, using a 058 (external water pump block) or a 06A (internal water pump block).


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
There is one thing which would change how you do the swap, using a 058 (external water pump block) or a 06A (internal water pump block).

please explain?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Less so for the Mk3, but there are somethings would would do differently between the two motors. Of no concern for you if yours is a AWW motor. My point is that the motor being 180 vs 150 doesn't make a difference.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

consider Lugtronic.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_consider Lugtronic.

that thought has crossed my mind, but i do have the harness at my other house, and have not really looked at what condition it is in yet, so i don't know if i want to use it or just start with fresh wires from a standalone system, rather than use Lugtronic and use my factory harness


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

With the availability off many quality off the shelf tunes which will cover OE injectors/turbos to 1000cc/GT3x/gt4x turbos there really isn't the need to go standalone.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_With the availability off many quality off the shelf tunes which will cover OE injectors/turbos to 1000cc/GT3x/gt4x turbos there really isn't the need to go standalone.

well granted this is going into a MKIII, the need for something other than stock is pretty much needed since nothing on this car is designed to support this motor. so when i look at my factory harness over the holidays, i will then make my decision between either Lugtronic or 034. i also want the adjustability between a streetable tune and an aggressive tune for when i wanna do a track day or something. again, this will not be a race car by any means, but every once in a while i do wanna have some fun.
in the VRT i had in my other MKIII, i had a megasquirt system that worked out pretty good. the tunability was great. the car was tagged and "street legal" so every so often i would turn the boost and fueling down enough so that it wasn't too noticable that a track car was out on the roads. it was just funny having little honda's that are running off the shelf turbo kits, getting in maybe the 12's and possibly 11's trying to get me at a light, so i would turn the boost back up a little bit, then proceed to have a little bit of fun. i really miss that car, but oh well, we will see what happens with this one


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Stock AWW engine harness/ECU not the Mk3 stock parts. Use your right foot to modulate between aggressive and "street" tunes.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

well, i am still going standalone, the wiring isn't too bad and it has so much to offer.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_owner)*

i am hearing alot about a clutch cable conversion kit from WRD for the 02J, is this the one i need even though it only says 02A?
http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant...e=wrd


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_owner)*

well, after all this time, motor is done and together, i am just about ready to rock. only need a few more things for this to finally be complete.
i still have a question though. you guys said that the MKIII VR radiator ends terminate on the same side as the stock 1.8T one is on the MKIV, does that mean i can use a MKIV Samco Hose kit?


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_owner)*

You should be able to, I'd check the hoses to make sure, but I used the stock hoses to connect my AWP and VR6 radiator together, so I don't see why it wouldn't work...

Mike


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Blk95VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blk95VR6* »_You should be able to, I'd check the hoses to make sure, but I used the stock hoses to connect my AWP and VR6 radiator together, so I don't see why it wouldn't work...

Mike

thanks, thats the answer i was looking for. the car i got the motor out of was in a front end collision, so some of the hoses were messed up, so i tossed em all, plus i would like some hoses that will last me forever, like the Samco's. thanks for your help. hope to be on the road very soon


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_owner)*

so i have most everything done now and am almost done with this project. my question is, will the stock MKIII 2.0L fuel pump work for the 1.8T with the stock K03? the boost will be anywhere between 18-23psi on stock injectors. i plan to run the 255 Walbro when i install my big turbo and 630cc injectors later, but will i need it now with the K03?


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_so i have most everything done now and am almost done with this project. my question is, will the stock MKIII 2.0L fuel pump work for the 1.8T with the stock K03? the boost will be anywhere between 18-23psi on stock injectors. i plan to run the 255 Walbro when i install my big turbo and 630cc injectors later, but will i need it now with the K03?


I wasn't aware a stock K03s would make that kind of boost but i'm no turbo expert; I'm running a stock K03s on green tops and run between 12-15 lbs of boost on a daily driver and am using my stock in tank fuel pump. Check the 1.8T forum for a lot of information on BT/fuel pump options, and as always, search is your bestest friend. It'll be nice to see another 1.8T swapped MK III on the streets, get that thing done!!!
Mike


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Blk95VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blk95VR6* »_

I wasn't aware a stock K03s would make that kind of boost but i'm no turbo expert; I'm running a stock K03s on green tops and run between 12-15 lbs of boost on a daily driver and am using my stock in tank fuel pump. Check the 1.8T forum for a lot of information on BT/fuel pump options, and as always, search is your bestest friend. It'll be nice to see another 1.8T swapped MK III on the streets, get that thing done!!!
Mike

thats good to know about the FP. as far as boost, i know APR K03S programs can allow you up to 24psi or something, i probably won't push past 20. if i blow up the K03S, i really don't care, so long as i don't blow up my future Bullseye i will be fine








i know alot of guys that are running software are still on stock injectors but normally switch over to 4bar FPR. i already have the Eurospec adjustable FPR that fits right into the stock FPR location, so i am fine for that. should work out nicely. i hope to have her running in about a month


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*

i have a couple questions also. Im in the process of collecting parts for my mk3 1.8t swap im doing this spring. The car right now is a automatic with a crappy 1.8l 8v 90 hp from factory.
What i plan on doing is a awp swap. Im picking up a 02a tran. from a g60 corrado later today. I plan on using the mk3 dash also. Now the questions:
Since the car is an auto and keeping in mind i will use the 02a tranny, what pedal cluster should i be going with? People have told me to use a mk3 vr6 pedal cluster? But if i use this cluster how do i go about deleting the DBW from this motor?. I would also consider keeping the DBW but my guess is i would need to have a MK4 Pedal assembley/cluster? I have also picked up a vr6 shifter assembley with lines.
Thanks


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (ghettojetta20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettojetta20vT* »_i have a couple questions also. Im in the process of collecting parts for my mk3 1.8t swap im doing this spring. The car right now is a automatic with a crappy 1.8l 8v 90 hp from factory.
What i plan on doing is a awp swap. Im picking up a 02a tran. from a g60 corrado later today. I plan on using the mk3 dash also. Now the questions:
Since the car is an auto and keeping in mind i will use the 02a tranny, what pedal cluster should i be going with? People have told me to use a mk3 vr6 pedal cluster? But if i use this cluster how do i go about deleting the DBW from this motor?. I would also consider keeping the DBW but my guess is i would need to have a MK4 Pedal assembley/cluster? I have also picked up a vr6 shifter assembley with lines.
Thanks 


i am using the MKIII 2.0L Pedal cluster that already came in my car. i don't think there is any difference between the 2.0L and the VR6, or even TDi, but i could be wrong. as far as i know, they will all work. as for the DBW, get yourself an OBDI ABA throttle body, and a MKIII VR6 throttle cable. the TB will bolt right up to the intake manifold, and the cable should work fine, so long as it is routed correctly. also, you will need the MKIII VR6 shifter assembly and cables to run the 02A trans in your car. otherwise, that should be about it


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
i am using the MKIII 2.0L Pedal cluster that already came in my car. i don't think there is any difference between the 2.0L and the VR6, or even TDi, but i could be wrong. as far as i know, they will all work. as for the DBW, get yourself an OBDI ABA throttle body, and a MKIII VR6 throttle cable. the TB will bolt right up to the intake manifold, and the cable should work fine, so long as it is routed correctly. also, you will need the MKIII VR6 shifter assembly and cables to run the 02A trans in your car. otherwise, that should be about it

thanks for the fast response. So im guessing if i go this route the ECU will have to be reprogrammed for the DBW removal? Yep i already have the mk3 vr6 shifter assembly and cables and i just got back from picking up the 02a. 
Another question is what axels should i use? The auto ones are not going to cut it.


_Modified by ghettojetta20vT at 5:42 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: MKIII 1.8T swap (ghettojetta20vT)*

manual trans MKIII axles will work fine, since the 02A was an option for the MKIII. Corrado and VR MKIII both had the 02A, they have the same casing, but the gearing and bell housing are slightly different. for my 02J i was able to use my stock 2.0L axles, but i had to get 100mm diff cups since the 02J comes with 108mm


----------

